# Толщина переменной USE

## _Sir_

Если эта тема обсуждалась, прошу прощения, для меня она только сейчас стала актуальна  :Smile: 

То, что переменную USE надо использовать осмотрительно и предусмотрительно -- понятно. Иначе нарастает бардак в системе. Но. Пока вижу два варианта -- минимальные отличия от умолчальных в профиле и максимально подробное (даже с некоторым запасом) указание ньюансов и тонкостей. 

В первом случае непонятки при смене профиля -- умолчания изменятся. Впрочем, это контролируется emerge info. Зато система и впрямь получается минималистическая. Однако, если я, например, решил подзаняться ldap, и поднял этот флаг в /etc/make.conf то все что я собирал до этого, соответственно ldap не поддерживает. (Это просто частный пример) Частое изменение флагов в USE, как мне кажется, способно "запутать" даже такую гибкую систему, как портежи. 

Во втором случае, тратится время на "обсасывание" каждого флага, зато все что нужно сейчас и на ближайшую перспективу взаимоувязано. Однако, резко возрастает количество пакетов для сборки. "Сердцевина" системы заметно пухлеет. 

Понятно, что наждо искать разумный компромисс. Может, кто-нибудь поделится критериями, которыми он сам руководствуется при набивании обоймы флагов USE, а то ведь она практически безразмерная  :Smile: 

Еще вопрос, (можно в конкретную доку ткнуть) что и как _правильно_ делать, после изменения USE в /etc/make.conf?

----------

## hermes_jr

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Однако, если я, например, решил подзаняться ldap, и поднял этот флаг в /etc/make.conf то все что я собирал до этого, соответственно ldap не поддерживает.

 

А как же emerge --newuse world ?

Насчёт доки - фиг знает, по-моему она и не нужна. Тут надо по обстоятельствам: если мелочь какая, то просто включаешь-выключаешь нужный флаг и делаешь emerge --newuse world, если что-то очень серьёзное, то на всякий можно и с -e сделать. Ну и ясен пень потом etc-update чекнуть.

----------

## viy

В /etc/make.conf вношу глобальные USE, типа "-nls -kde -gnome -arts -ipv6 -qt -java", продолжать по желанию. Это дает общую картинку системы.

Я никогда не ставлю пакеты, предварительно не посмотрев на них с ключами -pv. И если мне нужно какие-то флажки добавить/убрать, то делаю соотв. модификации в файлике /etc/portage/package.use, типа так:

```
net-www/mozilla-firefox                 mozdevelop -moznoxft -mozxmlterm truetype xprint

net-im/gaim                                             nls

dev-php/mod_php                                 -X -crypt -pam -truetype -ssl -spell nls oci8

dev-php/php                                             -X -crypt -pam -truetype -ssl -spell nls oci8
```

Это только кусочек.

Если изменил где-нить какие-нить настройки флажков, используй такую команду для кандидатов в пересборку:

```
emerge -Dpv --newuse world
```

----------

## viy

Прорвался, таки  :Wink: 

----------

## [mipt]alucard

Чтобы не было путаницы надо использовать то что лежит в /etc/make.profile/

----------

## viy

 *[mipt]alucard wrote:*   

> Чтобы не было путаницы надо использовать то что лежит в /etc/make.profile/

 

Это как?! Профиль, что-ли, править? Так он после следующего emerge sync приведен в девственное состояние  :Wink: 

----------

## @lexb

а я, обычно, в make.conf  вношу все флаги вообще, т.е. беру profiles/use.desc и долго читаю и вношу в полном объеме... правда мои предпочтения в комплекте софта уже давно устоялись поэтому делается это всего один раз и переодически проверяется на наличие новых/удаленных флагов...

а перед установкой обязательное pv и если появляется не глобальный флаг то USE="<чего надо>"  emerge <prog>

----------

## _Sir_

 *Quote:*   

> а я, обычно, в make.conf вношу все флаги вообще, т.е. беру profiles/use.desc

 

Ну, там, мягко говоря, далеко не все флаги. Есть очень сырая пока программа UFED на перле (типа редактируем USE) До автора не дошло все еще, что нужно сортировать флаги локальные-глобальные и общую сортировку осуществлять по пакетам, а не по алфавитному порядку, как в use.desc Да и в статусной строке нужно полное описание показывать, а не рубить его. Тогда нет никакого смысла в ней, описание рубленое справа от переменной. 

Я тоже так сделал на двух системах. Рекомендую посмотреть список пакетов невинной самбы c и без ldap  :Smile:  Результат был убойный.

Чтобы срочно поднять самбу, пришлось его пока что отминусовать.

Вот поэтому такой вопрос и вылез. Все ставишь -- качать много. 

Добавляешь -- слишком частые пересборки. Где критерий разумного баланса?   :Sad: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *[mipt]alucard wrote:*   

> Чтобы не было путаницы надо использовать то что лежит в /etc/make.profile/

 

Если о use.default -- оно и так попадает. Там кое-что наоборот явно в

make.conf отменять надо. там же несколько уровней-стеков определения полного значения переменной USE.

----------

## sa10

У меня это ufed вообще почему то упорно вставлял USE=" -* и потом все свои значения" 

Когда заметил было поздно пришлось все пересобирать.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> У меня это ufed вообще почему то упорно вставлял USE=" -* и потом все свои значения" 
> 
> Когда заметил было поздно пришлось все пересобирать.  

 Ну, как говорил один товарисч на лоре, "я не привык, чтобы всякое Гы... ко мне в /etc чего-то писало"  :Smile: )

Хорошая идея собрать все флаги в кучу. Но реализация очень сырая. Посему, приглядывать надо, чего именно тебе прога в make.conf написала. 

Такого глюка у меня не было, версия ufed 0.34

----------

## Double

ваабще-то в use.desc далеко не все флаги описаны потому я например пользуюсь утилитой euse для просмотра  значения непонятного мне флага  а в общем случае ставлю почти все в "-" и при установке чего либо ручками указываю что нада а что нет

----------

